# تعلم عمل سوف وير لجوالك بدل ما تحط فلوس(شرح من الألف للياء مدعم بالصور)



## الآنسة هيفاء (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*






الان تعلم من الألف الى الياء عمل سوفتوير لأي جهاز نوكيا

*











*كيفة تثبيت تحديث برنامج Symbian Anna *





*نبدأ على بركة الله بالشرح و أتمنى أن تحفظ الحقوق لأصحابها فإن هذا الشرح تم إعداده بكامله بواسطتي من الألف الى الياء ، ووضعته لكم هنا ليستفيد الجميع وتعم الفائدة ..



*

 * يمكننا من خلال هذا الموضوع ان نعمل سوفت وير لأي جهاز Nokia *
 * بنفسنا وبدون الحاجة للذهاب لمحلات الصيانة والتكاليف الزائدة*
 * ولاحاجة سوى لكبل USB *
 

 *ويجب أخذ نسخة احتيطاطية عن محتويات ذاكرة الهاتف كلأسماء والرسائل و.... قبل البدأ*




*سنختار جهاز Nokia N8 كمثال للتطبيق 
*
*





*
 *أولا*
 * يجب تحمل نسخة السوفتوير الأخيرة عن طريق برنامج NaviFirm *





 
*لتحميل البرنامج *
.
 *



*










* بعد تنزيل البرنامج اتبع الشرح بالصور لتنزيل أخر نسخة من السوفتوير:*

​*





**اختار من قائمة server : *
 * Production External*

 * ونختار من قائمة Production : جهازنا وهوة هنا Nokia N8 *

*



*​​

*نختار من قائمة Releases أخر اصدار سوفتوير متوفر وهوة الأن 24.1 *
 * ثم من قائمة Variants نختار السوفتوير باللغة المناسبة*

 *  (أي سوفتوير يبدأ بكلمة mea هو يحوي على اللغة العربية والأنجليزية ولاتهتم بلأرقام بجانبه )*

​*



*



* ثم نضطغط غلى Mark All *
 * ثم Download Form Fire *


*



*



*وهنا يجب انا نختار مجلد جديد ونسميه باسم السوفتوير : وهنا **RM-596 ** وهذا سيفيدنا في خطوات لاحقة *
 * ملاحظة : تستطيع أن تتأكد من رمز سوفتويرك من خلال كتابة الرمز *
 * *#0000# *
 * في هاتفك*
 
​​








*الأن قد بدأ تحميل النسخة الكاملة والأخيرة من السوفتوير

*
​





* الأن تأتي مرحلة التفليش (flashing) *
 * ومعناها هو تنصيب السوفتوير ع الجهاز *
 * ويجدر بذكر أن عملية التفليش ليست سوى للتحديث وانما تستخدم اذا كان هناك مشكلة بالجهاز ولا يقلع او .... الخ*







 * لبدأ عملية التفليش يجب تحميل البرنامج الشهير Phoenix *
 * وأنصح باستخدام النسخة 2010 لتحميلها :*
 
*من هنا *



 * وبعد تنزيل البرنامج وتنصيبه **يجب نقل المجلد RM-596 (الذي يحوي ملفات السوفتوير الخاص بنا ) الى المسار التالي*
 * C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Phoenix\Products*
 * أو *
 * C:\Program Files\Nokia\Phoenix\Products** : *

 * ثم نفتح برنامج **Phoenix*

​






*هذه هي الواجهة الرئيسية للبرنامج *
 * نضعط على File ثم نختار manage connections *
 * فتظهر لنا نافذة الاتصالات ويجب ان تكون فيها الاتصالات مرتبة على النحو التالي*
​







*ثم نضغط Close *
 * الأن نضغط على File من جديد ونختار Open Product *
 * ونختار السوفتوير الخاص بنا . وهنا هو :**RM-596 *

​ 





*ثم OK*
 * والان نختا Flashing > Firmware Update*
​






*ثم نضغط على المربع بجانب Product Code 









**نختار البرودكت كود الخاص بالسوفتوير ثم OK*
 *ولاننسى وضع اشارة بجانب : Dead Phone Usb*
​
*





**
والأن اصبح كل شيء جاهز *

 * نضغط الأن على Refurbish لتبدأ عملية التفليش *
​*





**نختار نعم ونتابع ... *

*






*
* الان بدأت عملية التفليش... أوصل جهازك بالكمبيوتر عن طريق كبل ال USB*
 * وانتظر انتهاء عملية التفليش*

 * ولاتلمس الجهاز اثناء عملية التفليش أو تفصله عن الحاسوب فذلك قد يؤدي لعطل في الجهاز*



​*والأن مبروك عليك السوفتوير الجديد 
*




​ 
* 
 **في الختام*
 * أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في إيصال المعلومة*
 * و أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في عملي*
 * و أرجو أن يحوز الموضوع على إعجابكم*
 * و إن كان هناك نقص فإعذروني فالكمال لله وحده ..





*

​ حرصاً للحقوق لأصحابها تم نقل الموضوع مع اجراء بعض التغيرات عليه 

*الموضوع الأصلي*

http://arbebook.com/ar/showthread.php?p=167723#post167723


​


----------



## porto (8 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل الف شكرررررر وجاري التجربه


----------



## engineer_sh_n (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير على الشرح الوافي وإن شاء الله أجربه وربنا يستر 

لو حصل أى شيء أكيد إنتي موجودة


----------



## crash991 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## amgda (10 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب ممكن اسال سؤال؟
ايه هيا العلامات التى تظهر على الموبايل علشان منه اعرف ان السوفت وير بتاعه وقع وعايز سوفت وير جديد؟؟؟؟


----------



## amgda (10 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب ممكن اسال سؤال؟
ايه هيا العلامات التى تظهر على الموبايل علشان منه اعرف ان السوفت وير بتاعه وقع وعايز سوفت وير جديد؟؟؟؟


----------



## الآنسة هيفاء (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين جميعا على مروركم الجميل 

في كتير مشاكل لا تعد ولا تحصى يكون علاجها السوف وير


----------

